# Setting up Jack.



## TankAddict (Apr 7, 2016)

I got Jack a little over a week ago but he's not settling into the community tank due to disrupting the others at feeding time by threatening them.
After we got Merlin who is a very peaceful and laid back Betta we had hoped to get lucky a second time around and be able to have a Betta each in both the community tanks.
We understood it to be a gamble and it hasn't paid off so tomorrow we go to pick up a bachelor pad just for Jack. Fortunately I have a lot of live media I can move from already established filters so I won't need to cycle a new tank.

(Jack is the fella in my avatar but here's another nice pic of him.)


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

Jack is one territorial dude !!!!


----------



## TankAddict (Apr 7, 2016)

LittleMan said:


> Jack is one territorial dude !!!!


 He is, he's also very brave and not afraid of the net, he stood his ground and pecked at it when I was forced to scoop leftovers off the surface since for the first time the other fish didn't eat all their breakfast. That's good though means I don't have to chase him around when I move him to his new home.
Complete flip personality from the other one.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Nice patriotic fish. He's gonna be happier when he gets his new home. Always good having an aggressive betta in my opinion.


----------



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

Jack is a beauty.


----------



## TankAddict (Apr 7, 2016)

206Betta said:


> Nice patriotic fish. He's gonna be happier when he gets his new home. Always good having an aggressive betta in my opinion.


Thanks he's called Jack after the Union Jack flag.  Though personally I think it's a bit of a shame that he couldn't get on in the community tank as he would lovely as the odd fish out.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## TankAddict (Apr 7, 2016)

Got the stuff, will assemble later.


----------



## TankAddict (Apr 7, 2016)

Letting the water settle and get to temp.
Had plenty of gravel and live plants already and used gunk from a precycled filter to set this one up. Shouldn't have any ammonia problems but as always we have a bottle of ammolock on stand by just in case.


----------



## TankAddict (Apr 7, 2016)

Full info:

TANK: 25 liter cube

FILTER: internal 100L/ph ( bacterial media donated from pre-existing filter)

HEATER: JLB 25

LIGHT: Super fish small, up to 50l.

SUBSTRATE: White round medium gravel.

ORNAMENTS: small driftwood.

PLANTS: java windelov, hygrophila guanensis, echinodorus bleheri, cyperus helferii.


----------



## TankAddict (Apr 7, 2016)

He's in his new home now. 

For some reason he looks a lot more blue than red in this picture.


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

Does that model have a lid on it?


----------



## TankAddict (Apr 7, 2016)

LittleMan said:


> Does that model have a lid on it?


Yeah can you see the two side clips at the top?


----------



## TankAddict (Apr 7, 2016)

Well he didn't take long to settle in he's already energetically patrolling the tank, guarding his patch. I got a nice new pic today.
I'm not sure exactly why but depending on the light angle his tail sometimes looks more red or more blue.


----------



## TankAddict (Apr 7, 2016)

I changed his tank around a bit today to try make it more comfortable for him and changed the wood so hopefully I will be able to add some shrimp to the bottom of the tank too. I also started using a mirror to mimic the occasional territorial display (he can show off and win every time) just to keep him sharp mentally.


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

Ok, yes now I see there are clips for a lid. 
Nice looking tank


----------

